# Hunter Killed By "Old Growth"



## slowp (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks like the top busted out to me. The news is reporting it as a limb falling.
http://www.king5.com/news/local/Hun...e-Wash-230523721.html?gallery=y&img=0&c=y&c=y

Another windy thing is supposed to be on the way.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2013)

I've seen limbs fall out of trees while hunting many times, now we don't have any old growth trees. mostly pine. It was really bad during an ice storm a few years back. It was dangerous to even get on the logging roads.


----------



## Samlock (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm currently working on a 30-40 acres old rotten hardwoods reservation area. My job mainly is to cut off the undergrowth spruces and ashes due to the lighting conditions on the forest floor or something. Busted tops and rotten stems scattered everywhere. In fact it's forbidden to walk there outside the marked trails. Quite nervous, if you think about it. So I don't.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2013)

Samlock said:


> I'm currently working on a 30-40 acres old rotten hardwoods reservation area. My job mainly is to cut off the undergrowth spruces and ashes due to the lighting conditions on the forest floor or something. Busted tops and rotten stems scattered everywhere. In fact it's forbidden to walk there outside the marked trails. Quite nervous, if you think about it. So I don't.



Exactly right. When the week-end warriors and the mighty hunter wannabes go to the woods they usually don't think about it either. But they don't have to go. I always get a kick out of it when they tell us how dangerous the woods are. Maybe it makes them feel like they're really a part of what's actually going on out there. They mean well but they don't really know.
LOL...I think we have that part figured out.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. When the week-end warriors and the mighty hunter wannabes go to the woods they usually don't think about it either. But they don't have to go. I always get a kick out of it when they tell us how dangerous the woods are. Maybe it makes them feel like they're really a part of what's actually going on out there. They mean well but they don't really know.
> LOL...I think we have that part figured out.


 Sounds like your post was directed at me, you know your not the only person to ever be in the woods. Any way, you can think what you want, don't mean it's right though.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Sounds like your post was directed at me, you know your not the only person to ever be in the woods. Any way, you can think what you want, don't mean it's right though.




No, it wasn't aimed at you. But hey...if the shoe fits just put that sucker on.


----------



## paccity (Nov 6, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Sounds like your post was directed at me, you know your not the only person to ever be in the woods. Any way, you can think what you want, don't mean it's right though.


i did not think it was directed at you. don't be so sensitive.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry bud, it doesn't fit.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2013)

paccity said:


> i did not think it was directed at you. don't be so sensitive.


 Yeah it was directed at me and hunters and everyone that is not a logger. It's fine, i'm not upset about it so will not say anymore and move on.


----------



## slowp (Nov 6, 2013)

There is an attitude amongst some elk hunters. You have to be around here and them to understand. I dreaded working during elk season. Granted, not every hunter had the attitude. But one way to annoy me was the "Aren't you afraid to be out here by yourself?" question that they would not think of asking a man. It gets old. The woods aren't any more dangerous than say, OOH, I CAINT STOP MYSELF AND THIS IS MEANT IN A VERY HUMOROUS WAY...working on a rickety ladder.  Sorry, I just couldn't stop myself. 

I am sorry that the guy was killed. But, if or when the wind howls like it may have been, those of us with experience know to get out of the woods if we can, or hunker somewhere other than under a snag or snag top. Young plantations are one "safety zone" to run to. 

Now, SS, please don't be so sensitive! This is after all, the Logging and Forestry part of the forum.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2013)

slowp said:


> There is an attitude amongst some elk hunters. You have to be around here and them to understand. I dreaded working during elk season. Granted, not every hunter had the attitude. But one way to annoy me was the "Aren't you afraid to be out here by yourself?" question that they would not think of asking a man. It gets old. The woods aren't any more dangerous than say, OOH, I CAINT STOP MYSELF AND THIS IS MEANT IN A VERY HUMOROUS WAY...working on a rickety ladder.  Sorry, I just couldn't stop myself.
> 
> I am sorry that the guy was killed. But, if or when the wind howls like it may have been, those of us with experience know to get out of the woods if we can, or hunker somewhere other than under a snag or snag top. Young plantations are one "safety zone" to run to.
> 
> *Now, SS, please don't be so sensitive! This is after all, the Logging and Forestry part of the forum.*


I agree, I will bother ya'll no more. But I have to check every now and then.lol


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 6, 2013)

I was out cutting fire wood a month ago.
Dropped an 18inch fir that was close to a 18inch pine.
Did a good survey and saw not widowmakers before the cut.
Did the cut, dropped the tree all went well.
Then cut the tree into rounds and was loading my trailer.
So we are an hour since the felling, I hear a thump, 3 inch branch had come out of the pine and straight into where I had been working!!!
Was time for new shorts!!!
You just never know!!!
BBB


----------



## paccity (Nov 6, 2013)

another source of a widow is when you lay a stem down and have a branch pop on impact and come arcing back at you . had one on a big fir on the commune job that was 20' by 8" come at me , and yes i had to move.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2013)

slowp said:


> . The woods aren't any more dangerous than say, OOH, I CAINT STOP MYSELF AND THIS IS MEANT IN A VERY HUMOROUS WAY...working on a rickety ladder.  Sorry, I just couldn't stop myself.





FOR SALE...CHEAP...one slightly mangled and splintered wooden step ladder.


----------



## slowp (Nov 6, 2013)

Perhaps you should shop for a more tight grained ladder from an old growth tree. It may take a while to get the LifeLock ladder/walker prototype out. I'm thinking it will be aluminum and a cup holder must be worked into the design.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2013)

slowp said:


> Perhaps you should shop for a more tight grained ladder from an old growth tree. It may take a while to get the LifeLock ladder/walker prototype out. I'm thinking it will be aluminum and a cup holder must be worked into the design.





And a good music system. Don't forget that. Actually we have a really good Werner aluminum ladder, taller and more stable than the one that crashed. But I would have had to walk an extra four or five feet to get it out of the garage and I was in a hurry and....


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 6, 2013)

If you want to see a quality ladder look for the video on how San Francisco Fire Dept makes their own wooden ladders. I think they season D fir for at least 15 years. Might be on youtube.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 6, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Sounds like your post was directed at me, you know your not the only person to ever be in the woods. Any way, you can think what you want, don't mean it's right though.


Just to clarify, posts like Bob's are generally directed at me, and sadly, the shoe fits even better than my glass slippers


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 6, 2013)

I have had many more close calls, including once waking up to find myself driving a tractor with blood on my face, on machines rather than on foot. Slowp, if'n you ever saw the sharp pointy teeth on them elks you wouldn't want to be alone in the woods


----------



## slowp (Nov 6, 2013)

2dogs said:


> If you want to see a quality ladder look for the video on how San Francisco Fire Dept makes their own wooden ladders. I think they season D fir for at least 15 years. Might be on youtube.


 
I can cobble together some green alder for him. I've even got some wire that is just like baling wire. That and duck tape ought to be enough to build a wonderful ladder/walker/help/and optional cup holder contraption. I'm also thinking it needs shiny streamers on it somewhere, and glitter. Oh, and a squishy horn.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2013)

slowp said:


> I can cobble together some green alder for him. I've even got some wire that is just like baling wire. That and duck tape ought to be enough to build a wonderful ladder/walker/help/and optional cup holder contraption. I'm also thinking it needs shiny streamers on it somewhere, and glitter. Oh, and a squishy horn.




If you build that can I try it out at your house? How's your homeowner's insurance?


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 6, 2013)

Gologit said:


> And a good music system. Don't forget that. Actually we have a really good Werner aluminum ladder, taller and more stable than the one that crashed. But I would have had to walk an extra four or five feet to get it out of the garage and I was in a hurry and....



The sound system doesn't have to be all that good. The prototype has lanyards for hearing aids, so ya don't have to walker around to find them. 

Get better.



Owl


----------



## Gologit (Nov 7, 2013)

Spotted Owl said:


> The sound system doesn't have to be all that good. The prototype has lanyards for hearing aids, so ya don't have to walker around to find them.
> 
> Get better.
> 
> ...




I'm working on it Scott. Tomorrow I get to go all the way out to the drive way and back. Whoooopeee.
Sorry I missed you and your lady at the GTG. If things go right I'll be at Farley's in June.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 7, 2013)

I propose that we start logging the all of the old growth to save the precious lives of all hunters, and the wildlife they stock for future generations. It would be a terrible tragedy if just one more life was taken by these vicious giants, bent on the destruction of mankind, and all the tasty fuzzy wuzzys that nourish, this dying breed known as the great white hunter, and the sub species know as the Ted Nugent fan.


----------



## Samlock (Nov 7, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> I propose that we start logging the all of the old growth to save the precious lives of all hunters, and the wildlife they stock for future generations. It would be a terrible tragedy if just one more life was taken by these vicious giants, bent on the destruction of mankind, and all the tasty fuzzy wuzzys that nourish, this dying breed known as the great white hunter, and the sub species know as the Ted Nugent fan.



Hear, hear!


----------



## slowp (Nov 7, 2013)

Just "flew in" from an interesting walk. Our county wasn't listed for a wind advisory or at least it wasn't when I last checked. The Used Dog and I went out for our 3 mile walk. A three mile walk (Gilligan's Island like). We were on our way back when a roar could be heard on the ridge to our west. We sped up. It hit when we were passing the area of ratty cottonwoods and alder so we sped up, and were helped or blown by the wind in the direction towards home. We made it into a fairly safe area and continued on. We're also getting drenched. We enter an area of Doug-fir along the road and small branches were whizzing by. We go by a place where there is a mobile home off a ways and I hear the crack of doom. Nope, I didn't hear the tree land or did I hear the crash of the trailer, nor did I go near it. The sound inspired a burst of running for a bit. We got into another safe area and it looks like the powerlines are quite low. 

That's the walk turned into an adventure. Oh, some "hunters" draped their elk hide over the road gate that enters a tree farm, along with dumping the entrails and head right in front of it.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 8, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. When the week-end warriors and the mighty hunter wannabes go to the woods they usually don't think about it either. But they don't have to go. I always get a kick out of it when they tell us how dangerous the woods are. Maybe it makes them feel like they're really a part of what's actually going on out there. They mean well but they don't really know.
> LOL...I think we have that part figured out.



Do you know the guy that got killed by a freak accident? Pretty amusing you find any sort of humor in it, people that have climbed ladders hundreds of times slip up and break their neck. Someone lost their life doing what they loved to do, and you make joke out of it...lame.


----------



## slowp (Nov 8, 2013)

'


Blazin said:


> Do you know the guy that got killed by a freak accident? Pretty amusing you find any sort of humor in it, people that have climbed ladders hundreds of times slip up and break their neck. Someone lost their life doing what they loved to do, and you make joke out of it...lame.


 
Ummmm, perhaps you need to think it out more? Boy howdy you boys are good at making something to mean more than what it does. No, I don't know the guy who got hit by the tree and I feel sorry for him. The lesson is, you need to LOOK UP when setting up a camp, and maybe vacate it when the wind becomes a problem.

Somebody almost did break his neck falling off a ladder, and HE has a sense of humor about it all. We do more than one liners here. Guess that's hard to understand for some.

Now, back to designing the ladder. Would the truly rustic look, of leaving the bark on be OK? Bark's harder to peel right now.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 8, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Do you know the guy that got killed by a freak accident? Pretty amusing you find any sort of humor in it, people that have climbed ladders hundreds of times slip up and break their neck. Someone lost their life doing what they loved to do, and you make joke out of it...lame.




I had to take you off ignore to answer your post. I see you're still a whiner. But that's okay, everyone should do what they do best. Okay...back on ignore for you, and several other people.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 8, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I had to take you off ignore to answer your post. I see you're still a whiner. But that's okay, everyone should do what they do best. Okay...back on ignore for you, and several other people.


Couldn't answer that reasonably could ya, I wouldn't expect anything other than that from your narrow mind. Watch the side loaded stuff bobby


----------



## Blazin (Nov 8, 2013)

slowp said:


> '
> 
> Ummmm, perhaps you need to think it out more? Boy howdy you boys are good at making something to mean more than what it does. No, I don't know the guy who got hit by the tree and I feel sorry for him. The lesson is, you need to LOOK UP when setting up a camp, and maybe vacate it when the wind becomes a problem.
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking too you, I always expect that crap from your troll comments. Set up camp...in the woods. or maybe you never have


----------



## OlympicYJ (Nov 8, 2013)

slowp said:


> Perhaps you should shop for a more tight grained ladder from an old growth tree. It may take a while to get the LifeLock ladder/walker prototype out. I'm thinking it will be aluminum and a cup holder must be worked into the design.



Don't forget the other cup holder for a spitter lol

Figuring out the new layout is fun. I don't know how to multiquote so if there's more than one quote from me by the end sorry haven't finished reading the thread lol

Well finished it and not gonna double post soo.

Was out hunting on a calm day. Me and the old man had just met up on a road and all of a sudden hear the crack of doom. Rotten hemlock in the RMZ went. Doesn't have to be a calm day sometimes it's just a game of chance... But when setting up camp I'm always wary of big trees especially in campgrounds where there's OG and people have been hacking away on em creating vectors for pathogens. There's usually a widowmaker up there somewhere or hell the whole thing could just uproot and turn ya into goo so a little common sense goes a long ways.


----------



## paccity (Nov 8, 2013)

sounds like some one needs to stop looking for something that is not there. and it very much looks like you have a personal beef with a few folks. but it's the interweb so i guess it's ok. what ever.


----------



## slowp (Nov 8, 2013)

paccity said:


> sounds like some one needs to stop looking for something that is not there. and it very much looks like you have a personal beef with a few folks. but it's the interweb so i guess it's ok. what ever.





OlympicYJ said:


> Don't forget the other cup holder for a spitter lol
> 
> Figuring out the new layout is fun. I don't know how to multiquote so if there's more than one quote from me by the end sorry haven't finished reading the thread lol
> 
> ...


 

I couldn't see any trees down where I heard the CRACK yesterday. A couple of ratty alders did go down along the place where we walked and trotted at a quicker pace to get by yesterday. That was all the wind we got, just the one session of gusts. 

I'm thinking an ash tray is a necessity.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 8, 2013)

slowp said:


> I couldn't see any trees down where I heard the CRACK yesterday. A couple of ratty alders did go down along the place where we walked and trotted at a quicker pace to get by yesterday. That was all the wind we got, just the one session of gusts.
> 
> I'm thinking an ash tray is a necessity.






slowp said:


> '
> 
> Ummmm, perhaps you need to think it out more? Boy howdy you boys are good at making something to mean more than what it does. No, I don't know the guy who got hit by the tree and I feel sorry for him. The lesson is, you need to LOOK UP when setting up a camp, and maybe vacate it when the wind becomes a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 8, 2013)

Sure, leave the bark on. Go for that rustic look. Wes's spit cup idea was good and thanks for thinking about the ashtray. Better hurry up with the project...the doc told me today that in another couple of weeks I can hang up the walker.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 8, 2013)

Good Lord a couple more weeks? How bad did you bust yourself up? You need a hand getting anything done there at the place?

I like the bark idea. I might suggest that you not throw the walker out, just in case you decide to clean the gutters or something.



Owl


----------



## Gologit (Nov 8, 2013)

Spotted Owl said:


> Good Lord a couple more weeks? How bad did you bust yourself up? You need a hand getting anything done there at the place?
> 
> I like the bark idea. I might suggest that you not throw the walker out, just in case you decide to clean the gutters or something.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer but we're in good shape here. I was done with work for the winter anyway. Torn muscles heal slow and if they don't heal right there can be problems later on. I have the time...now I just need the patience.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 8, 2013)

I am starting a fundraising drive to get Bob a LifeAlert for the next time he falls and can't get up


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 9, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Do you know the guy that got killed by a freak accident? Pretty amusing you find any sort of humor in it, people that have climbed ladders hundreds of times slip up and break their neck. Someone lost their life doing what they loved to do, and you make joke out of it...lame.



I make jokes about everything, including myself, when I die it should be hilarious, otherwise it means I died old and crippled in a f#####g rest home somewhere paying some pimple faced kid to wipe my a##...

So yeah he died doing something he loved, celebrate it, or get of your high horse, everything dies... can't spend all day crying about it. I hope to gods I die doing something I love and some smart ass cracks a joke about it and everyone feels better.

For all that I'll probably live to be 112 and asphyxiate on my own flatulence... which by the way would be hilarious...


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 9, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> I make jokes about everything, including myself, when I die it should be hilarious, otherwise it means I died old and crippled in a f#####g rest home somewhere paying some pimple faced kid to wipe my a##...
> 
> So yeah he died doing something he loved, celebrate it, or get of your high horse, everything dies... can't spend all day crying about it. I hope to gods I die doing something I love and some smart ass cracks a joke about it and everyone feels better.
> 
> For all that I'll probably live to be 112 and asphyxiate on my own flatulence... which by the way would be hilarious...



This is *not *a comment on whether hunters or loggers are safer in the woods, but that, my leviathanic friend, is a good post


----------



## Currently (Nov 9, 2013)

You forgot zip ties! Sheesh!


----------



## slowp (Nov 9, 2013)

Currently said:


> You forgot zip ties! Sheesh!


 
Got lots of those out in the shop. Northman, I tried to LIKE your post, but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Currently (Nov 9, 2013)

slowp said:


> Got lots of those out in the shop. Northman, I tried to LIKE your post, but it doesn't seem to work.


Hit the thumbs up right next to the rainbow icon ...


----------



## Blazin (Nov 9, 2013)

paccity said:


> sounds like some one needs to stop looking for something that is not there. and it very much looks like you have a personal beef with a few folks. but it's the interweb so i guess it's ok. what ever.


No beef, just a honest post on my part. Spout off about incompetent people in the woods and wannabe hunters.... way to _"categorize_" somebody that has been doing something their whole life....That you DIDN'T know... Funny how a ladder can **** you up, that's the guy I'd rely on in the woods............



northmanlogging said:


> I make jokes about everything, including myself, when I die it should be hilarious, otherwise it means I died old and crippled in a f#####g rest home somewhere paying some pimple faced kid to wipe my a##...
> 
> So yeah he died doing something he loved, celebrate it, or get of your high horse, everything dies... can't spend all day crying about it. I hope to gods I die doing something I love and some smart ass cracks a joke about it and everyone feels better.
> 
> For all that I'll probably live to be 112 and asphyxiate on my own flatulence... which by the way would be hilarious...



Ok thanks for clearing that up.....go pound a wedge. It's a joke


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd rely on him in the woods any day. Or the guy you just quoted. And the other guy you quoted, for that post I wouldn't buy him a beer, I'd buy him two, well done.

Maybe you should go untwist your knickers. The only one keeping this alive is you. There is a bit of comic relief to it though. Did you know the guy to take this so personal?

If you spent any amount of time in the brush you would understand the comment and wouldn't even have thought twice about it.

Now, learn how to stand up to pee, and get on with your life and leave this go.



Owl


----------



## Blazin (Nov 10, 2013)

Spotted Owl said:


> I'd rely on him in the woods any day. Or the guy you just quoted. And the other guy you quoted, for that post I wouldn't buy him a beer, I'd buy him two, well done.
> 
> Maybe you should go untwist your knickers. The only one keeping this alive is you. There is a bit of comic relief to it though. Did you know the guy to take this so personal?
> 
> ...



Maybe you and all the "tough loggers" need to READ the story. No I didn't know him personally, And you can buy a beer for whom you want...the guy has been going there since he was a boy, maybe that'll sum it up for your simple minds. I HAVE and DO spend time in the "bush"... Oh tough one. Ever been to you're balls in snow pulling a winch line? Ever spent the night out in the woods because it was too late to go home? Maybe you have, maybe you haven't...I'm done with you simple ####s, brag on about how tough it is out there on the "west coast". And YOU need to stand up and pee...And read the whole picture..........................


----------



## Samlock (Nov 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Maybe you and all the "tough loggers" need to READ the story. No I didn't know him personally, And you can buy a beer for whom you want...the guy has been going there since he was a boy, maybe that'll sum it up for your simple minds. I HAVE and DO spend time in the "bush"... Oh tough one. Ever been to you're balls in snow pulling a winch line? Ever spent the night out in the woods because it was too late to go home? Maybe you have, maybe you haven't...I'm done with you simple %%%%%, brag on about how tough it is out there on the "west coast". And YOU need to stand up and pee...And read the whole picture..........................



I know what you mean, buddy. Anyone will get enough of knuckle draggers before long, unless you happen to be one of them.

When it comes to the accident. True, absolutely tragic and all. But who the hell told the guy to set up the tent under a mushroom pushing limb?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow a new more sensative group in here since ive been around, now killer elk with pointy teeth and horns (Im scared to go in the woods now or I guess even my yard they frequent our yard) Oh and theres bears out there too Jani came face to face with a 250 pounder a few months ago
Some one thinks Pattys a troll I thought this was the Logging forum did the site get hijacked again.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Maybe you and all the "tough loggers" need to READ the story. No I didn't know him personally, And you can buy a beer for whom you want...the guy has been going there since he was a boy, maybe that'll sum it up for your simple minds. I HAVE and DO spend time in the "bush"... Oh tough one. Ever been to you're balls in snow pulling a winch line? Ever spent the night out in the woods because it was too late to go home? Maybe you have, maybe you haven't...I'm done with you simple $$$$$, brag on about how tough it is out there on the "west coast". And YOU need to stand up and pee...And read the whole picture..........................



Nice language. The automatic word censor must not be working.


----------



## paccity (Nov 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Maybe you and all the "tough loggers" need to READ the story. No I didn't know him personally, And you can buy a beer for whom you want...the guy has been going there since he was a boy, maybe that'll sum it up for your simple minds. I HAVE and DO spend time in the "bush"... Oh tough one. Ever been to you're balls in snow pulling a winch line? Ever spent the night out in the woods because it was too late to go home? Maybe you have, maybe you haven't...I'm done with you simple &&&&, brag on about how tough it is out there on the "west coast". And YOU need to stand up and pee...And read the whole picture..........................


just frigin brilliant. what the hell doe's anything you just stated have anything to do with the original post that set you off. yup something a little deeper and troubling going on here. so far you are the only one that 's pissed off about the post and since we are just a bunch of simple f""" s why stay around here and read what we post. like i said before i think your pissed about something that go's way deeper the the original post. got to love the internets .


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay. More internet drama....

Bob's "custom" ladder needs a butt can, a ring to clip a spencer tape to, a wedge/scrench/file pouch, and a snoose holster.


----------



## paccity (Nov 10, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Yay. More internet drama....
> 
> Bob's "custom" ladder needs a butt can, a ring to clip a spencer tape to, a wedge/scrench/file pouch, and a snoose holster.


tracks or wheels.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 10, 2013)

paccity said:


> tracks or wheels.



Tracks. Better for sidehillin'.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 10, 2013)

the great thing about using a spencer tape for carpentry is that you don't have to look for a nail, its already attached... just have to guess what the other end is reading...

You know cause where all dumb loggers and don't know how to use a pencil anyway.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 10, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Tracks. Better for sidehillin'.




...and a blade, and a winch, and grapples, and...


----------



## slowp (Nov 10, 2013)

I have walked in the snow after the rigging crew waded through and made a trail. We forester trolls are smart sometimes. There are a couple of guys I liked to follow in the snow because they had short legs too, and it was easier to step in their tracks. Work smart, not hard.

Yup, Brian or whoever you are , something is very strange about the emotional poster.

Now, the walker should have one calk (pronounced cork) on each leg for use in the woods. Screw in probably would be better than permanent, that way he wouldn't have to get another ladder/walker for going into (if any still exist) businesses with the No Calks, No Guns, No Knives signs. And should our emotional boy object to that sign, it was a common sign in these parts on doors of taverns and bars. Can't change history to be more pro-weaponry.


----------



## slowp (Nov 10, 2013)

Cedarkerf said:


> View attachment 318116
> Wow a new more sensative group in here since ive been around, now killer elk with pointy teeth and horns (Im scared to go in the woods now or I guess even my yard they frequent our yard) Oh and theres bears out there too Jani came face to face with a 250 pounder a few months ago
> Some one thinks Pattys a troll I thought this was the Logging forum did the site get hijacked again.


 
Is that the bear she met? Thanks to hunters most of the bears in the woods are shy and will run away. That's a good thing.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Maybe you and all the "tough loggers" need to READ the story. No I didn't know him personally, And you can buy a beer for whom you want...the guy has been going there since he was a boy, maybe that'll sum it up for your simple minds. I HAVE and DO spend time in the "bush"... Oh tough one. Ever been to you're balls in snow pulling a winch line? Ever spent the night out in the woods because it was too late to go home? Maybe you have, maybe you haven't...I'm done with you simple #####, brag on about how tough it is out there on the "west coast". And YOU need to stand up and pee...And read the whole picture..........................




OOO ya got me. A dislike, Oh no.

Some how the PNW guys got the "tough" card laid on us. That was done by others not us. All we do is tell how things are here. I personally don't recall any chest beating on how hard we have it or how tough it is. Out here that is just what is. It's life. Like you have things there, that are just the way it is. The people that come out and don't hack it are the one with that excuses as far as how tough it is.

I didn't need to read the story behind this. The headlines says enough. An innocent life was lost, in my opinion that is one of if not thee most tragic thing that can and does happen. No telling how many lives have been and in the future will be effected. If he has been going there since he was a boy then at least he was in a familiar place that he enjoyed being. Beats the crap out of passing in a car wreck on your way to a job or some other pace you can't stand, or any other myriad of ways to go.

How many times, during your time in the brush have you had some hunter or hiker or what have you come around and be totally lost, pissed because you are ruining their experience, or what have you? That happens very regularly out here. The later more common and these people are less than friendly about there manner.

Way more than balls deep, pulling haywire, bull choker, guy lines, pumping chain jacks for road changes, packing saws and gear, you name it. It's work in the brush, snow is part of the game, nothing to be proud of. It's a job to be done in the conditions we accept per our choice of occupation. Don't be proud of beating your chest from working in snow or spending the night cause it got late, be proud of doing your job and doing it to the best of your abilities, no matter the conditions, be them weather, or whatever. Hang your hat on that at the end of each and every day.

Never once have I bragged how tough it is here. I don't personally know anyone who has. Most worth being around and knowing are humble about what we do, far as I can tell any how.

Don't be done with us. Stay around, I'm sure you have things to teach and people who can and will learn from you. It would be sad to deprive someone of that. Heck I may be able to learn something, cause I sure as hell don't have it all figured out yet, not by a long shot. I learn for anyone I can every chance I get. Just toughen up a bit, somewhere in this you have been or seem to be offended, I don't think anyone should give another person that much power in and over their life. I sure as heck don't, especially here on a website of all places.

As a side note I started standing up to Pee just before I was 2. Called and checked with Mom on that one.

Stick around. Heck I'll buy you three beers if we ever meet up some day.



Owl


----------



## slowp (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, when deer season starts, and it is a prelude to elk season, log decks seem to change in size over the weekends and partially disappear. Some hunters are illiterate and can't read the NO WOODCUTTING signs and even paint applied directly to the decks. If gates are closed to keep the bad ones out of the area, complaints fly. If they arrive and find that their traditional area is now an active logging area, we hear about it. 

Like I said before, it is the bad people that stick in my memory the most. I tend to think about all the hunter camp trash I've hauled, instead of the camps that were cleaned up.
Hunting season is a PIA if you work in the forest and or have equipment and logs to worry about. Deer season is annoying, elk season is beastly and frenzied.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 10, 2013)

slowp said:


> Is that the bear she met? Thanks to hunters most of the bears in the woods are shy and will run away. That's a good thing.


Yup she came around a corner and met the bear at about 10 feet she put her trekking poles in front of her and yelled fortunately the bear decided to to run down and around us Quite the exhilarating experience


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 10, 2013)

slowp said:


> Yes, when deer season starts, and it is a prelude to elk season, log decks seem to change in size over the weekends and partially disappear. Some hunters are illiterate and can't read the NO WOODCUTTING signs and even paint applied directly to the decks. If gates are closed to keep the bad ones out of the area, complaints fly. If they arrive and find that their traditional area is now an active logging area, we hear about it.
> 
> Like I said before, it is the bad people that stick in my memory the most. I tend to think about all the hunter camp trash I've hauled, instead of the camps that were cleaned up.
> Hunting season is a PIA if you work in the forest and or have equipment and logs to worry about. Deer season is annoying, elk season is beastly and frenzied.


When you live or work someplace, and other people from other places come into your space and change your routine it is annoying. I live in the country, and find myself routinely annoyed by the city-yuppie cyclists. Try getting by 30 spandex clad dudes on bikes on a 2 lane road. How do I know they are not from here? Nobody from here would squeeze into spandex, mount their $4000 bike on the back of their Porsche/Mercedes/BMW SUVs and drive somewhere to ride down the middle of the road, somewhat aggressively impeding traffic. The other PITA is dove season. Just change the $4k bike to a $4k shotgun and everything else is pretty much the same


----------



## slowp (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is how to handle mountain lion encounters in the dangerous forest.

http://www.nwhikers.net/forums/download.php?id=65c7444e68724c61643965f34a9f3dec&p=909696


----------



## Gologit (Nov 10, 2013)

I could write several pages about the dealings we've had with hunters. Most of you have heard the stories before or have similar experiences of your own.
I'm not against hunting but the vast majority of hunters I've run across are a PITA. They come to the woods for a few days every year and they're usually completely lacking in empathy for the people who make their living in those same woods.
The hunters come to play. The loggers are trying to work.
I'd like to have the time and money we've spent over the years on broken gates, rutted roads, flattened culverts, butchered log decks, ruined signs, petty theft, major theft, and vandalism of all kinds. Granted, not all of it was from hunters but the majority of it sure was.
We've also been sued couple of times by people who hurt themselves on our property through their own neglect and ignorance. Both cases were dismissed but the costs to defend ourselves took the profit out of the season. Unlike the hunters we have to show a profit for the time we spend in the woods.
We found that it's easier to just run the hunters off than to deal with the problems they bring. They tend to whine a lot but that's too damn bad. I used to point them toward government ground and tell them to do their hunting there. Sorry Slowp...but you guys always had a bigger budget for repairs than we did on our own ground.
I'm sorry about the guy that got killed but if you come to the woods it's an accepted risk that you might get hurt.
And, for whatever it's worth to the hunters who are paranoid about anti-hunters...I hunt. If I get a taste for deer or rabbit or duck or anything else I'll go get some. EDIT: PROMOTING ILLEGAL ACTIVITY Otherwise there are too many week-end warriors in the woods.


----------



## lfnh (Nov 10, 2013)

slowp said:


> Here is how to handle mountain lion encounters in the dangerous forest.
> 
> http://www.nwhikers.net/forums/download.php?id=65c7444e68724c61643965f34a9f3dec&p=909696


 
ha ha, lol.
or wave lil' blue wedge at em
or toss some rocks to nock em over


----------



## windthrown (Nov 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Maybe you and all the "tough loggers" need to READ the story. <snip> .......


 
Wow, are you taking things waaaaaaaaaaay out of context. I have met these guys here that are being calling names on this thread, and I take offence to what has been said. For the record, Gologit actually *is* one tough logger. He, Slowp, Spotted and Cedarkerf are some of the nicest people you will ever meet. They are most certainly not "simple phucks" (as you call them).

Having owned woodland and logging tracks here in the west, and living deep in Elk country (where I could literally just open a window and start blasting) I have had to have more than one poacher arrested for trespassing and blasting away, with myself in their line of fire. I have had to deal with and dodge many widdowmakers myself. I have also had to do search and rescue operations for hunters trapped or lost in the woods, completely unprepared and unaware of where they were. I have also had to peel dead or seriously injured people off of the mountain, after being told not to venture into areas around here. Climbers, hikers, hunters, and skiers alike. So I am not so teary about someone getting killed out there in the woods myself, for whatever reason they are out there. Its a risk you take coming to or living in this area. We all have it coming.

Oh, and before you get all puffed up in a verbally abusive rebuttal, I am also a NRA member and hunter myself. But then again, I live in the west, like my friends here. Geez, I have been off this site for several years, and it has sure taken a dive... hunter vs. logger wars?


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 11, 2013)

Well s###, ya crack one joke about a ded guy and somebody's nickers get all twisted and skid marked...

While I'm sure it sucks for his family and friends, he died doing something he enjoyed, and if he was any kind of hunter I wold have spent time around, he would have got the joke and not been butt hurt.

Maybe hunting is different in the wherever Blazin is from? Perhaps its easy with plenty of critters for the taking and no yuppies shooting at everything that moves, every one gets there limit in the first couple of days and spends the next 3 weeks of hunting season swapping lies and calling to tell the wife they'll be home soon from the tittie bar? But what the Hel do I know about it last time I went hunting some group of loggers started cutting on opening day the spot I had all picked out and scouted... I let them do there jobs... and went on my way... Although I still wonder about the dude with the 066 a back pack, pistol, no wedges, no axe, no fuel or oil. One mile in sitting in a clear cut with not a truck to be seen... or any trees falling... and fatter than me? on a sunday?


----------



## slowp (Nov 11, 2013)

In Wisconsin, they hunted from tree stands pretty much. Work stopped, and to the trees they took. I worked some, but was warned to be bright. I also skied during deer season, but wore extremely bright clothes on the trail, you knowwwwww, spit.

The deer limit was such that if you got all the permits, I *think* you could end up with five deer. There were no elk there, yet, but one of the tribes had started a herd.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 11, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I could write several pages about the dealings we've had with hunters. Most of you have heard the stories before or have similar experiences of your own.
> I'm not against hunting but the vast majority of hunters I've run across are a PITA. They come to the woods for a few days every year and they're usually completely lacking in empathy for the people who make their living in those same woods.
> The hunters come to play. The loggers are trying to work.
> I'd like to have the time and money we've spent over the years on broken gates, rutted roads, flattened culverts, butchered log decks, ruined signs, petty theft, major theft, and vandalism of all kinds. Granted, not all of it was from hunters but the majority of it sure was.
> ...



Last time i checked poaching wasn't really hunting. Isn't posting illegal activity a no no on AS? So anything you say about anyone doing anything illegal in the woods at this point is hypocritical.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## OlympicYJ (Nov 11, 2013)

Around here it's not so much the hunters when it comes to theft of vandalism, it's the meth heads. But just like everyone's been describing smashed culverts, some broken locks, run over seedlings, etc. etc. When I first got into the industry I was all about letting hunters in and what not; just throw up the temporary gates near active obs or close off the gates to the larger active areas. I am still in favor of public access to private timberland but the public has to be responsible and not trash it. I have always held private property rights close to heart and still do. Private companies have the same property rights as an individual. It saddens me that large areas are made inaccessible to hunt. After all the game belongs to everyone not solely the landowner like it is in Europe. So I do what I can to promote hunter access and generally be a nice neighbor. Although I caught a guy riding a quad one time, I slowed down and stopped; was going to just talk to him and the woman riding on the back and remind them they weren't supposed to be riding quads there, instead of stopping he just shot off. Well that got my blood up so I headed to the middle of the unit. Lots of tall scottsbroom in it. Anyways I stopped and shut my truck off and I could hear the quad idling 30 ft away from me. Walked around the corner and there they were and they couldn't go anywhere but over me so I proceeded to ream em a new one and explain that they would of been fine had they just stopped... Most foresters are pretty nice and genial about stuff until someone acts sneaky or starts lying.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 11, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Last time i checked poaching wasn't really hunting. Isn't posting illegal activity a no no on AS? So anything you say about anyone doing anything illegal in the woods at this point is hypocritical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb




That might be a good point...if it had any validity. We never really saw hunting as a sport. It was a way to get meat for the winter if we needed to. But since I haven't "poached" a deer in over ten years is it okay with you if I go ahead and use that time frame to describe illegal activity in the woods?
Thanks...I knew you'd be good with that.


----------



## slowp (Nov 11, 2013)

By the way, since I'm a troll, I will mention that the emotional one posts on here, then goes back to the site with the z on the end of a state mascot and tells them how messed up we are.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 11, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> I am still in favor of public access to private timberland but the public has to be responsible and not trash it.



That's the problem. How do we keep them from trashing it? And how do we tell, just by looking, who's a responsible hunter and who's not? Since what we consider damage might not agree with the hunter's idea of what constitutes damage are we obligated to educate him? I don't think so. Common sense should apply. We don't have the time, the money, and definitely not the inclination to follow hunters around and make sure that they're not doing any harm.

Keep track of the time and dollars spent in dealing with hunter issues. It can add up in a hurry.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys and gals, the bad word filter has some bugs in it. Watch your language so I don't have to.

Also edited Bob's post. Posting about illegal activity is not a great idea.

Now back to your regularly scheduled bickering.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 11, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Also edited Bob's post. Posting about illegal activity is not a great idea.



No problem. I probably shouldn't have mentioned that anyway. It's good to see that we still have one moderator who comes to work occasionally and keeps an eye on things.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Nov 11, 2013)

Bob agreed. I should say that it's not all from hunters or specifically one group but many groups that affect the ability of people to gain access to private timberlands. And trying to identify that one group like you say is impossible and as a result it closes access, driving access at least, to all. Lots of the companies let hunters walk in but even that is going by the wayside. I feel while it's unfortunate that keeping people from driving limits access to some areas at least you have free access. Now by charging for hunting privileges on private timberlands thy are pushing it to more extremes. Also lots of public land is closed off by defacto because it is often surrounded by private land therefore locked behind the private gates. It's an interesting and contentious issue.


----------



## belgian (Nov 11, 2013)

We had a stormy weekend last week with some damage to city park trees. While the TV crew was filming the removal of fallen trees and branches by the fire department, a fireworker got hit hard on the head by a widow maker. It was live on TV. Sorry to see he did not wear a hard hat though, and the branch knocked him out good, but survived. A hard hat is not a bad idea in windy conditions.....


----------



## windthrown (Nov 11, 2013)

The definitions for poaching and hunting are completely dependent on the state that you live in. Not unlike smoking pot; its legal in WA and CO now, so its a jurisdiction thing. In this state I have learned all about the laws and violations as they were broken by 'hunters with tags' on my property. No hunting after sun down. No hunting from a public road. No hunting from a vehicle (they will confiscate your truck/Jeep here even if you are just leaning on it to get a shot off). No hunting on private land w/o the owners' permission. In this state you can hunt w/o tags on your own property under various conditions, and it is dependent on property size, what is called an 'emergency hunt', and several other cases. So accusations of who is poaching where is rather technical and completely city, county, and state dependent.

At any rate, poaching and trespassing got to be so bad when I lived in Southern Oregon we invited the state troopers to set up a mechanical decoy on our property across the highway facing a remote mountain. They caught several. They also patrol that area by air and supporting ground units. One lady I busted was dragging a doe across our pasture after I heard close gunshots and hit the deck. I confronted her, and she said she had a tag. I asked her if she had my permission to hunt on my property. She just kept on dragging the doe to her truck, which I had blocked with mine. So I then pointed out that she was trespassing on our land, and that she had gone through a marked gate, and that it was dark. She just kept dragging the deer along, saying she had a tag. I had a neighbor call the state police and by the time they got there she had stuffed the deer in her truck, all while I was cussing her out royally. They arrived and verified the drag marks, they found the shell casings 100 yards into our land, they verified that it was after dark, they confiscated her rifle (an SKS) and they went through her truck and confiscated another handgun and several knives. They had a second unit take the deer. Its head had been blown off with 4 or 5 rounds. Turned out that the lady was the librarian in town and known to be a Nazi when it came to overdue books. She apparently had adrenalin poisoning after the doe jumped over her truck and then the fence onto our property. She pulled into the lower property access road, ran through the gate after the deer and blasted away not thinking of anything or anyone. There were 4 houses within range of her weapon where she shot the deer.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 12, 2013)

slowp said:


> By the way, since I'm a troll, I will mention that the emotional one posts on here, then goes back to the site with the z on the end of a state mascot and tells them how messed up we are.



You know that place was alright for a few days, but there sure seems to be a whole bunch of whining, and cross words. I like it here, cross words are saved for the news paper or when someone is out of line, the rest of the time its merry meet, merry part, merry meet again... when your all not rolling your eyes at another one of my stupid ideas...

And I thought trolls where ugly and lived under bridges? Demanding recognition every time someone new tries to cross.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm really hoping AS gets back to its former glory. What this site had was size and compartmentalization. I dislike very few people, and even those I dislike can be pretty funny. Here I could hang out with whomever I felt like on that day. Over there, it is the same people on basically every thread. For better or worse. What I really need is a function to keep my posts invisible to certain people. I got married to fight and argue, I hang out here for fun


----------



## slowp (Nov 12, 2013)

Trolls? Guess there are many definitions. I had Troll Dolls in grade school. Their hair was more fun to play with than Barbie's. It was long and braidable and even good to make into the popular Beehive style. Barbie came with preset hair. Then, I learned that trolls are people from the lower part of Michigan who cross a bridge to get to the U.P.
The yoopers also call them fudgies because they buy a lot of fudge. 

I think the rifle season is over here. We have so many seasons, I can't keep track.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 12, 2013)

Yoopers and trolls.... interesting. My mom was born on the UP, where my grandfather was a dentist. He and my grandmother were from the glove. They moved up to the boot. I guess they were trolls? I had trolls when I was a kid. They were very popular around here. My niece still has several of them, including a huge orange hair Halloween one. Hunting season is still on for game birds here. Elk and deer season is over in my district. Bear and cougar season is open through the end of the year.


----------



## floyd (Nov 12, 2013)

Haven't been here lately. Looks like I have not missed much.


----------



## Currently (Nov 15, 2013)

Death of the 'ho threads ...


----------

